# Amber Lacey poison



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2004)

I found not one but two of these rare square poisons in the same spot as the sample vinegar [] .  One is a honey amber and the other is more a mid amber,  imbossing reads J.LACEY / MELBOURNE in a circle and POISON in a straight line near the base,  the other three panels are plain and it's got M on the base (Melbourne Glass Bottle Works, 1900 to 1910's), they are two and a half inches tall.
 I'm very pleased with these two [] .


----------



## Tandy (Jul 26, 2004)

[:-] They are impressive, aren't they? I wish we got dug items of the same quality here. Congratulations, a great find.


----------

